# Only NDS-Card is recommended for buying flashcard for 3DS ?



## larrypretty (Nov 9, 2018)

Do you have any other suggestion? NDS-Card doesn't support USA shipping and sometimes I even can't open the site.


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 10, 2018)

Looks like no answer, maybe I should more research on google or simpley choose between modchipsdirect or mod3dscard.


----------



## Negatronic (Dec 3, 2018)

larrypretty said:


> Do you have any other suggestion? NDS-Card doesn't support USA shipping and sometimes I even can't open the site.


A lot of people around here use 3ds-flashcard.com


----------

